# Masseter training/chewing may not be the best idea (Connor Murphy descension)



## Luke LLL (Dec 9, 2019)

Connor murphy descended hard because of a few factors (hairline loss, losing size, skin aging) but this post is about masseter size increasing, and how it made his face look more bloated.

*Before (Peak)*





*After


*

I'm sure you see the difference. It makes his face look less masculine and more bloated.

Also, he has made videos recommending chewing, so I know this isn't because of aging or bloat, the masseter muscles are clearly larger.

Here is some video:

*Before*


*After*


Think twice before training masseter muscles.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 9, 2019)

Holy shit he looks so terrible now


----------



## kalefartbomb (Dec 9, 2019)

He looks the same, just very different lighting. Downlighting makes not only the physique look better but it makes facial angles more prominent.


----------



## Luke LLL (Dec 9, 2019)

kalefartbomb said:


> He looks the same, just very different lighting. Downlighting makes not only the physique look better but it makes facial angles more prominent.


Bro, look at the first video, he shows himself in regular and downlight. The regular lighting looks better facially. Watch the second video. His jaw looks bloated and isn't defined.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 9, 2019)

Silly, you don't directly chew for masseter hypertrophy, how many times have I lectured this forum on it?

Chewing- if done correctly, is there to widen the zygomatic arches etc.


----------



## Sasaz2 (Dec 9, 2019)

I think it s more bloat than masseter fault because water retention due to test


----------



## kamil (Dec 9, 2019)

noped said:


> I'm curious how do you chew "correctly"


----------



## Ada Mustang (Dec 9, 2019)

nelson said:


> Connor murphy descended hard because of a few factors (hairline loss, losing size, skin aging) but this post is about masseter size increasing, and how it made his face look more bloated.
> 
> *Before (Peak)*
> 
> ...



He already had large masseter to begin with


----------



## Hades (Dec 9, 2019)

Crazy how a few millimeters of tissue throw off his ratios that much.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Dec 9, 2019)

Again wide lower third is a bad thing


----------



## Hades (Dec 9, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Again wide lower third is a bad thing


Yep, it should be ~90% of the bizygomatic width. Never 1 to 1 or beyond that.


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 9, 2019)

Jeez


----------



## Rift (Dec 9, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Silly, you don't directly chew for masseter hypertrophy, how many times have I lectured this forum on it?
> 
> Chewing- if done correctly, is there to widen the zygomatic arches etc.


How do you chew correctly and what’s the best routine for it so we don’t over do it


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 9, 2019)

probably just bloat from oestrogen and partying/drink etc

u can't tell for sure that it was the chewing that did it


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 9, 2019)

Hades said:


> Yep, it should be ~90% of the bizygomatic width. Never 1 to 1 or beyond that.


Huh? Bigonial should be equal to bizygomatic, it makes jaw look strong asf if your zygos are wide. Some people have jaw even wider than zygos, look at brad pitt, ian somerhalder


----------



## Luke LLL (Dec 9, 2019)

Blackpill3d said:


> probably just bloat from oestrogen and partying/drink etc
> 
> u can't tell for sure that it was the chewing that did it


No, he's made videos about chewing.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 9, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Silly, you don't directly chew for masseter hypertrophy, how many times have I lectured this forum on it?
> 
> Chewing- if done correctly, is there to widen the zygomatic arches etc.


with canines right?


----------



## theanonymousone (Dec 9, 2019)

Rift678 said:


> How do you chew correctly and what’s the best routine for it so we don’t over do it



Also curious


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 10, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> with canines right?


emphasis on premolars and canines- yes.

It's still a very experimental approach and I have never seen anyone write a study it.

All this technique is rooted in are stress distribution landmaps of skulls with different biting points, that's it.


I would still clench on my far back molars every now and then, just to avoid that the bite becomes too misaligned.


----------



## Rift (Dec 13, 2019)

@SayNoToRotting how are we suppose to chew


----------



## Stare (Dec 13, 2019)

Just don't be a retard and overdo it, it's not that hard lmao


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 13, 2019)

noped said:


> so primarily chew with premolars and canines? That seems counterproductive, I feel as if it would give your cheeks a more bloated look


Why?


Rift678 said:


> @SayNoToRotting how are we suppose to chew


It's been weeks.

Have you been getting blue balls for me, you submissive pug?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 13, 2019)

noped said:


> didn't mew talking about the whole push swallow and not to have food laying around in your cheeks area b4 u swallow. Imo chewing with canines will cause the cheeks (buccinators) to get swell over time. just a theory. I primary only chew with premolars/molars and wisdom teeth. Is that bad?


First of all, the buccinators are way too small to significantly affect appearence, at least from what I have read countless times.

Second of all, you won't get to use them anyway when you clench on your premolars and canines.


----------



## Rift (Dec 13, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Why?
> 
> It's been weeks.
> 
> Have you been getting blue balls for me, you submissive pug?


You still replied you ugly fucking subhuman. Keep barking for me


----------



## Zyros (Dec 13, 2019)

Hades said:


> Crazy how a few millimeters of tissue throw off his ratios that much.


yes its fucked how incredibly unforgiving beauty is for males


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 13, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Have you been getting blue balls for me


Damn I should use this one more often, it's growing onto me.

There is no end to my creativity and brilliance.


----------



## betamanlet (Dec 13, 2019)

Zyros said:


> yes its fucked how incredibly unforgiving beauty is for males


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Dec 13, 2019)

I always thought having an overly wide lower third is a looksmin, its better to have an angular, well-shaped lower third & masseters that are not wider than the cheekbones and are just about as wide as the neck - e.g. Connor's before photo.

An overly wide lower third makes you look bloated in the face and sickly because it makes your neck look smaller.

I know this because I used to have a really wide lower third from test+chewing but used botox injections to shrink it, trained my neck, and got cheek implants, now my frontal view is much much more harmonious.


----------



## Maxillacel (Dec 13, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> got cheek implants


brutal cheekbonepill right here


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 16, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Silly, you don't directly chew for masseter hypertrophy, how many times have I lectured this forum on it?
> 
> Chewing- if done correctly, is there to widen the zygomatic arches etc.


What is the correct way of chewing?
You have shit insertions, doesn't mean it's will not work for others 


Zyros said:


> yes its fucked how incredibly unforgiving beauty is for males


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 16, 2019)

weallburninhell said:


> What is the correct way of chewing?
> You have shit insertions, doesn't mean it's will not work for others


I have already answered you in that other thread.


----------



## Bennett (Dec 16, 2019)

Zyros said:


> yes its fucked how incredibly unforgiving beauty is for males


If we started analyzing female faces we would come to the same conclusion


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 17, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I have already answered you in that other thread.


No you don't


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 17, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Silly, you don't directly chew for masseter hypertrophy, how many times have I lectured this forum on it?
> 
> Chewing- if done correctly, is there to widen the zygomatic arches etc.


How do you even chew properly?


----------



## AllBrainsNeedednow (Dec 25, 2019)

nelson said:


> Connor murphy descended hard because of a few factors (hairline loss, losing size, skin aging) but this post is about masseter size increasing, and how it made his face look more bloated.
> 
> *Before (Peak)*
> 
> ...



That's what this POS gets for mogging the fuck out of that kid infront his girl on youtube and then posting it to the world. I doubt it was staged. unless that guy was paid ALOT I don't see who in their right mind would agree to it.


----------

